# Pelican 7060 LAPD: Preview



## McGizmo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi guys,

I don't consider this a review of the Pelican 7060 LAPD light but rather a preview based on a Beta sample and some images, observations and rough comparisons.

The sample I received came with a charging dock and a 110 wall wart to provide the dock with 12VDC in:







I will leave the specs to the manufacturer's supplied data and since this light is a Beta light and not a production light, it is likely that some changes could be made to what I have here. I am not qualified or at liberty to discuss what little I know or understand about the circuitry of both the battery and the LED driver beyond commenting that there is indeed circuitry in both the battery as well as a constant current driver in the light engine. I don't know what the drive level is to the LED but expect it to be one amp or even in excess of 1 amp. I base this on the relative output of the light in comparison with other lights I have.

The LED module with reflector is a threaded coupling between the Bezel and base of the light:






The contacts between the module and base are plated and look quite substantial in construction, to my perception:






There are O-ring seals for these threaded joints and both switches have rubber boots for protection. The switches are of a "three way" function like three way switches in a house with the additional feature of momentary on from either switch if the light is in the off state. Either switch can latch the light into either on or off. This "three way" circuit requires two paths between the two switches and the contact points of these paths can be seen as the two pins in the tail caps which connect to the two outer pads on the battery case:






The center contact that mates to the tapered coil spring is the negative pick up from the battery. The battery pack has a longitudinal key that mates with a keyway in the base body. The tail cap is designed in a manner such that it self aligns when seated completely. The battery has side contacts for these two paths with one seen in the picture below:








The side switch as well as tail cap switch add some length to the light when compared to a light that would only have one of the two switches. In a line up with some other lights below, compare the 7060 to the Pelican M9 in particular:






I left the light on and unattended and picked it up 40 minutes later. The heat sink was quite warm but I was able to grab the light by the sink and hold tight without any real discomfort. Holding the light by the base body was no issue at all; slightly warm.

Well the 7060 uses a Cree XR-E and it has a very deep specular finish reflector. As many know, the XR-E requires a deep reflector to harness its light output if the intent is to collimate in a concentrated beam. The reflector has a short focal length and is relatively very deep. This is the first production (or beta of a production) light I have handled with a reflector designed specifically for the Cree XR-E and with intent of "throw". 






So how well does it throw?

Since the 7060 is targeted at a market that is predominantly incandescent at present, I included a couple incandescent lights I had for some beam comparisons along with two LED lights; my S27-Cx2 and a SureFire Kroma. The beam shot field in daylight:






For the beam shots, I placed a blue gray T-shirt on the wall bellow the middle bananna tree. The shots were taken from the same location as this day shot and the camera (Nikon D70S) was set on manual with 24mm focal length and shutter speed of 10 seconds with F stop at F9. The T-shirt was 36 feet from the lights.


























Four of the beam shots combined in one image:






In the combined shot, note the grass in the foreground of each beam. I believe the strength of the spill of the Cree XR-E is evident in the 7060 beam shot. Regardless of exposure setting of the camera, I don't think the camera can catch some artifacts in the 7060 beam that you can detect with your own eyes. With the specular reflectors of both the M9 and 7060, you can see some artifacts but I personally don't consider them a distraction or of a level of significance that would cause a misread of that being illuminated. 

I took the group image and saturated it in photo shop to give a better feel of the overall beam including the spill and closer to providing an image of what you can actually see. Even here though, I could see much more detail than these pictures reveal (the lights were more than adequate for illuminating the back yard):






I also took some relative mesaurements which are reasonable fair to be used in comparison of the lights measured but should not be taken in absolute numbers.

For a lux measure, I used a Lutron light meter and placed the lights on a fixture with a hole through it that was placed approximately 1 meter above the light meter's sensor. A set distance from the front of each light and not the light source itself.

Light -------------- Lux
Kroma-------------- 1580
S27-Cx2------------ 4510
C3 (P90)------------ 3340
M9 ----------------- 4650
7060 --------------- 10870

Notes about these lights: The C3 has not been used but has been fired up a few times. I did not replace its batteries with fresh from the box. The Kroma has a few minutes of use on its batteries. The S27-Cx2 is a new light of mine that hosts a Seoul P4 driven by a DB917 and powered by 2xCR123. It uses a McR-27S reflector and is basically a titanium version of the 27LT-S in terms of beam and output. (this is a light some of you are familiar with and for the rest of you,



) Both of the Pelican lights are rechargeable and their batteries had been recently charged with a few minutes of runtime after charge.

I have an integrating sphere that is useful for relative measurements in cases where the lights are "presented" to the sphere in a similar fashion. I measured these lights with following results:

Light -------------- Lumens
Kroma-------------- 85
S27-Cx2------------ 136
C3 (P90)------------ 118
M9 ----------------- 88
7060 --------------- 131 *

* The 7060 has a larger diameter reflector than the other lights and it stands off further from the port on the integrating sphere. For this reason, I knew its reading would be lower in relative terms than the others. I removed the bezel from the light and was able to bring the reflector flush with the IS port. In this manner, I measured 191 lumens. Now this is not realistic as there is light loss from the bezel window. To get a feel for this loss, I did a seperate lux reading of the 7060 with it clamped in a fixture and the light meter fixed in position. Without the bezel, I measured 1359 lux and with it, 1185 lux. The bezel window reduced the lux measure by about 13%. If we deduct 13% from the 191 lumens we get 174 lumens which should put it in a relative ball park, I believe.

I will add some personal observations, opinions and questions in later posts in this thread. I want this initial post to be as objective as possible. The lights I used for comparison were selected because they were close at hand and not with any consious intent of bias; one way or the other. Hopefully some of you are familiar with these other lights so you can use them as a bench mark against the 7060. I would like to add that the 7060 surpasses any of the lights I have that are single LED in both lux and flux even though I have a few lights with larger reflector diameters; with one exception. The exception is a light with a 4" reflector in front of a Seoul P4 LED. My point is that the 7060 is a single LED light with impressive output compared to other LED lights I have and have seen.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for this great review, Don!

I recently saw an article about this new light in the newspaper; it was highly praised, and I was wondering how well it would live up to the hype. From your review, it looks like the light actually does a pretty good job!

Thank you also for the photoshop'd versions of the pictures. The first beamshot you took of the 7060 made the light look like it was all spot. When you adjusted the levels in photoshop, however, I could clearly see that it has that same phenomenal spillbeam that I've come to know and love with Crees. It's why the A19 Cree XRE has one of the most useable profiles I've seen (and why I'm still searching for someone to sell me one of your limited XR19-PDs!). It looks like the LAPD got a really nice light! I'm intrigued to see what the officers think of it.

Of course, I'll also be very interested to see what the runtime is. It sounds like the Cree is being pushed pretty hard, so I'm wondering whether all this performance comes at a price...

By the way, anyone who puts forth this much time and effort to review a light shouldn't have to do it using batteries that aren't "fresh." I'm going to include a few new CR123s in the next package I send you. =)

Thanks again, Don!

- FITP


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 4, 2007)

I want one. This looks like the new king of the hill. Lots of people are going to be jealous when they see this new light. WOW!
:goodjob:


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice review!

I can't wait to order one!


----------



## ringzero (Apr 4, 2007)

FlashInThePan said:


> Thanks for this great review, Don!



+1

Man, this looks to be one AWESOME light. Glad to see it holds its own, performance-wise.

I really like the looks of this light - sleek, futuristic, and just plain cool-looking.

Pelican appears to have excelled with this model.


.


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 4, 2007)

+2 Thanks for a great review and pictures Don. I definately will look into purchasing one for carrying on duty. The light looks very well made and the switch system is interesting. I'm just curious how well they will stand up to the rigours of a patrol light. I'm


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll bet this becomes a very popular light in the PD community.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 4, 2007)

Hell yeah, very impressive! I'll take it!


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 4, 2007)

FITP,

Thanks on the batteries but I have plenty. I don't use the C3 and didn't want an additional 3 CR123's that had been "opened" since I have a number of orphans already. I didn't want to make too much of a production out of this and I guess it's obvious!





I did think it would be of interest to have some relative size and performance comparisons as well as some under the hood shots.

I think one of the cool things about this light is the Li-Ion pak but there are aspects about it that I would like to know more about. I was recently sent some WiseLED lights to check out and I found that one that I had charged up was dead about a month later. With these protected cells and their onboard circuitry, I guess many go into a sleep mode but are never really "off". I would think it would be great to have a spare battery for one of these 7060's and it could be charged in the light and then removed and kept as a spare. The value here though would depend on the discharge rate of the spare I would think. I have experienced good shelf life with Li-Ion cells for my phones and I hope that is the case here.





I believe the 7060 is capable of variable output either through a mechanical selection or programed UI but I think this would be unacceptable to its target market. As has been said before, a light is what it is and it often could be different or have other features. For many, the 7060 will likely be larger than they would like. I think the size issue is one that matters during carry but not when in use. The light fits nicely in the hand and has a comfortable feel and mas about it, IMHO. It feels like a fair amount of light forward when you use the rear switch but this is a tactical consideration that I am not familiar with, The side switch is right where my hand would want it. The CG is right at the side switch so the balance feels right to me.

Personally, I prefer a larger spot with smoother transition to spill and am willing to sacrifice in lux. IE. I would prefer the reflector with an orange peel surface. For its intended market though, I expect max lux is a primary goal. Perhaps if this light is successful, Pelican would consider a civilian version that had variable output or reduced horse power and a more blunt beam pattern.


----------



## byron8 (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting and good work McGizmo. But not so fast folks. I wouldn't fork out $200 just yet without further review of the constuction plastic, thermal expansion when heated, waterproofness of the slide switch, off on switching reliability. Also, would like to compare apples with apples, in other words compare other lights with similar voltage and with Cree XR-E. It's not really fair to compare this with halogen or other incandescent right. I look for value. Also, is the battery specially designed by Pelican. If that is the case it may be had to get and expensive if there is no competition. Also, would be interesting to know what the life of the LED is considering the high current, voltage, etc. What is Pelican support on their lights. I had lights break and they refused to fix it past the warranty period few years ago. Maybe it is lifetime now, I don't know. Thanks again for the interesting report.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent review. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanx!
This would mean a drive current well over 1Amp considering the S27-Cx2 is running at almost one amp?

Any idea about runtime? :nana:

bernie


----------



## photorob (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy  lump of Titanium.

I always liked pelicans reflectors. People talk a big game about surefire but Pelican is always pushing the limits in Led reflector R&D.


----------



## hburner (Apr 4, 2007)

impresive review, thanks, hb.


----------



## SaratogaWay (Apr 4, 2007)

Pelican's lifetime guarantee has been and continues to be 'Unconditional lifetime guarantee'. Sounds to like 'byron8' did not purchase a Pelican light.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks McGizmo for your review. Maybe I missed it, but any chance you could post the dimensions and weight?


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 4, 2007)

SaratogaWay said:


> Pelican's lifetime guarantee has been and continues to be 'Unconditional lifetime guarantee'. Sounds to like 'byron8' did not purchase a Pelican light.


 
+2 
I've used Pelican lights for years and 2 times I've had warranty problems and both times Pelican replaced the old lights both of which were at least 2 or 3 yrs old.


----------



## dano (Apr 4, 2007)

Some possible answers:

--Pelican's warranty is excellent. I've sent back two lights over the years, and one was replaced with the current model (as the one I sent in was discontinued--it needed a new window) and one had a defective rechargeable battery stick, and Pelican replaced the whole light, incl. charger, light and battery.
--Thermal expansion? In what? The nylon body won't expand at all.
--Slide switch? There is no slide switch in this light. They're both push-button.

The big drawback I see is with carry options. I'm guessing LAPD will have leather sheaths for these, probably custom made through Tex Shoemaker or anotehr So. Cal manufacturer.

Based upon the pictures, I'm guessing diameter is close to a SL Stinger, and the 7060 is about 1 inch longer. It may possibly be carried in an open top holder for a SL Stinger.


I'm a bit concerned about the Cree, as they haven't been proven long term.

-dan


----------



## pilou (Apr 4, 2007)

First, many thanks for the mini-review.

There is no doubt this is a farily high output light. But as I look at the beam pattern, my attention is drawn to a very small and very bright hot spot. Sure, there is also a decent amount of sidespill, but when your eyes adapt to such a bright hot spot, I wonder about how much of that spill you really get to see. Having used the light, you can perhaps comment on that, and say whether that is even an issue.

Looking at the front of the light, it seems like there are two concentric reflectors, a small one and an outer large one. Can you confirm that is indeed the case? You can almost see it in your beam shot as well.

It would be interesting to compare it to a proven throw-monster like the Magcharger.

Now the most important question ... do you feel like you can really hurt someone by whacking them on the head with this light? :lolsign: The bezel edge seems pretty sharp. Plastic or not, I bet you can put a nice gash in someone's skin with that.

Now from a hobbyist point of view, this light won't win any beauty contests :laughing:. And if the price is indeed around $200, I really don't know if it is worth it, since a good chunk of the cost was probably to meet certain LAPD requirements about which a hobbyist may not necessary care about. Of course, this is just a prototype and and only first impressions.


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2007)

Great Review! This light looks like a winner to me. If the production model is as good as this Beta version and the price is closer to $100 I will have one for sure!


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Apr 4, 2007)

I certainly have a preference for the lights that I now have, but given the size, look and apparent performance of this light, per the manufacturers' material, as well as from McGizmo's photos, this looks like this would be a very competent duty light.

It will be interesting to see who will be the first webtailer of this light, and how much it will go for. Hopefully, the light will be available to Canadians - I have been known to order direct from their Canadian operation!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm guessing it will be. They sold 10,000 to LAPD at $100. They will sell a few to to the early adopters at $200. Then they will want to sell another 10,000 or more, so they will lower the price. A light like this could be an all time best seller if it makes it to Wal-Mart.



Drew said:


> Great Review! This light looks like a winner to me. If the production model is as good as this Beta version and the price is closer to $100 I will have one for sure!


----------



## Chao (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for this great review :goodjob:


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 4, 2007)

LoBat,

I added a link in the first post to the Pelican spec web page for the 7060.

Pilou,

The camera doesn't do any of these lights justice because it simply can't record the dynamic range that our eyes can perceive. As I stated, all of these lights did a more than adequate job of lighting up the yard for me to see. One advantage of the XR-E's distribution pattern is that it is powerfull head on and its spill beam has plenty light. Even though the 7060 had the brightest and tightest spot of the samples shown, to the naked eye, there was plenty illumination out beyond the spot. You can see in the images that the grass in the foreground is best illuminated by the 7060.

The reflector is one piece and there are some concentric waves in the surface but the ring you see is the reflection of the LED's lens retaining ring. Head on, all you see is yellow phosphor with some slight concentric rings. 

As to another question of your, I believe a person could put another person in the hospital with any of these flashlights. The bezel is not sharp at all though. I don't think you could get a DNA sample with the bezel. A good knurled surface would be much more apt to tear through the skin.

*******

Although this light was categorized as obsolete and other things in the other thread, it would be dificult to compare it with a group of its peers at present because there aren't any that I am aware of. The XR-E die is a 2 amp part. I believe the 7060 is driving the LED past 1 amp but I am not concerned in principal about the health of the LED; especially in a flashlight where a few thousand hours is a long time! Assuming a reasonable thermal path from LED to heat sink, the light is not getting hot to any extent worthy of concern, IMHO.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you very much for the preview and photos. Now if you could make June get here a little sooner so I could buy one...I would be very happy indeed.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 4, 2007)

Given that Pelican lights are generally sold from online resources at anywhere from 1/3 to over 40% off of the list price, I wouldn't expect this product to sell any differently and would speculate that it will probably settle into a price point in the $125-140 neighborhood once all the hoopla has settled. That being said, Streamlight and Mag products don't generally sell for anywhere near their MSRP prices either at many retail outlets.

I'd kind of doubt that it would be in the Wal-Mart demographic though  And Pelican lights aren't all that easy to find from a lot local retail resources.

Don - Thanks for the preview! Very informational.



Art Vandelay said:


> I'm guessing it will be. They sold 10,000 to LAPD at $100. They will sell a few to to the early adopters at $200. Then they will want to sell another 10,000 or more, so they will lower the price. A light like this could be an all time best seller if it makes it to Wal-Mart.


----------



## JAS (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you for the preview. Right now what is the closest competitor to this as far as being:

-LED

-cradle charged rechargeagble lithium-ion

I suspect that it is the Inova T4. In fact, once this light comes out it will be interesting to see a direct head to head comparison of the Pelican 7060 vs. the Inova T4.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 4, 2007)

Lux @ 1 meter
Pelican 7060: 10,870
Inova T4: 1,665

Lumens
Pelican 7060: 174
Inova T4: 38

Price 
Pelican 7060: $199.95
Inova T4 with charger: $129.00 at BrightGuy.com

Inova T4 numbers from flashlightreviews.com



JAS said:


> Thank you for the preview. Right now what is the closest competitor to this as far as being:
> 
> -LED
> 
> ...


----------



## SaratogaWay (Apr 4, 2007)

When it comes to the throw quality, bin selections, switch configs, etc., lets remember this is a custom light. Nothing is really going to compare 'Right Now'. Lets wait til the commercial version comes out or an LAPD officer is a potential CPF'r and can do a review.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 5, 2007)

I know not everyone agrees, and I can see the limitations, but having a light that you do not have to disassemble and just simply throw on a charger is a very nice thing. It is the only thing I liked about my old T4 and something I really liked in my SL US and SurvivorLED. 

I think based on what the light does, for 98% of a officer's nightly use, the 1.5 hours should be more than enough. The beam looks way to bright to be used for general report writing that could use up its battery before the light was needed for more of a tactical application.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 5, 2007)

I guess we will see if these prove durable/etc in the long run. But for what it is, you can not deny that it's output is great!!! It sure throws and the spill from the cree is great! Thanks for the "preview" Don, I was surprised by the output!! I don't think the output or CRI will be an issue for any officers.

EDIT: I agree with you Don, that the Cree-XR-E is a great choice and durable enough to withstand some overdrive past 1amp spec. The die is rated at 2amp, but not the package. However the phosphor and how the die is mounted is more durable than other packages using the ezbright1000 die, and thus can withstand some abuse where others would not. I don't think the LED will let anyone down, let's hope the flashlight design doesn't have any weak faliure points that show up later.

For what it is, I think they did a good job. Sure they could of done this, or that, but that would drive cost beyond the goal I would imagine. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 5, 2007)

For a low light level, how about combining the Pelican with one of these discrete, shirt pocket lights that are hands free.

http://www.quiqlite.com/index.html


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 5, 2007)

Don, do you think you could measure the drive level? If you don't want to break the LED connection, how about measuring how much is pulled from the cell. That would give us a rough idea of how much the LED could be getting.

EDIT: What is the lens made of?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmm.... at 8.65" it maybe wearable. My initial impression from the picture was it's too big. My other concerns were the emitter and the price. Now I know its a Cree and I see Pelican-Case is selling them for about $140. This might be something I would buy and carry afterall. As a good holster is just as important, I'm now wondering what the nylon holster looks like.


----------



## boef800 (Apr 5, 2007)

wow,nice Pelican.Can you say Killer off the shelf light?

Alex


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 5, 2007)

Isaac,

I have no doubt that one of these will end up under the knife for all to see but it should be a production unit bought and paid for by the cutter if you catch my drift. I have some mod ideas myself but they will wait until I get one of these through normal channels.

Since Pelican has posted a spec on flux, I feel comfortable taking some rough light measures of this beta sample but I don't want to get into electronics or measures of current and I won't.

The window (lens) is molded into the bezel like most of the plastic Pelican lights so I assume it is polycarbonate. The bezel is interchangeable with that of the M9 and in fact I can see some potential for some swapping of components between the two lights; potential for physical fit but posible magic smoke. On the 7060, center is + and perimiter -. On the M9, center - and perimiter +. The M9 incan LA may be compatible with the 7060 bezel and base but the LED module might be in harms way if one tried to mate it to the M9. This is going beyond the light and headed into areas best left to a diferent forum.


----------



## ringzero (Apr 5, 2007)

pilou said:


> Now from a hobbyist point of view, this light won't win any beauty contests :laughing:.



What's the old saying about the location of beauty? 'In the eye of the beholder?' There's no accounting for taste.

To me, this *is* a beautiful light. Sleek lines, futuristic and functional, really cool looking. Much better looking than any Surefire light - to my eyes anyway.

YMMV

.


----------



## astrogrub (Apr 5, 2007)

Great review, thanks Don.........looks intriguing but even more interesting (to me at least) and not meaning to get too off-topic, is that S27Cx2 of yours........


----------



## yellow (Apr 5, 2007)

impressive data, impressive beamshots, good looking interiors and construction

but I stay with my 1st impression: much too long and bulky for a single 18650 duty light (even considering the double switch and charging part)

to add a battery holder at the cradle, for charging a batt outside of the light if the need arises, were a plus.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 5, 2007)

Now that there are some details out, I'd say initial appearances are good.

Thanks for the (P)review!


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 5, 2007)

This light is appealing to me. I like the toughness, brightness and internal charging li-ion power. It's the new Magcharger!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks pretty cool and appears to be tough. I think I'd like it more if it were a bit smaller. It's a nearly 9" long 18650?....hmm, that might be a bit too much for carry purposes for me. Actually it seems to fit the bill perfectly for a duty light. I think Pelican did a great job with this one.


----------



## pilou (Apr 5, 2007)

McGizmo said:


> As to another question of your, I believe a person could put another person in the hospital with any of these flashlights.



I asked only because supposedly the LAPD wanted to avoid a metal light, thinking it could be used as a weapon. Based on your comment, I wonder if the case material has made any difference. Perhaps this Pelican can still be used as a weapon, but maybe it won't cause as much damage? I think the lesser weight compared to a 4D mag alreay makes a big difference in that regard. 

Thanks.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 5, 2007)

This thing really puts out a nice beam the best so far out of all CREE lights. Nothing to the purple blue from the TV news. Other than that i would like to see it in a smaller package just so is more friendly carry for people who don't wear a duty belt.


----------



## pilou (Apr 5, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> Lux @ 1 meter
> Pelican 7060: 10,870
> Inova T4: 1,665
> 
> ...




Assuming the FR numbers and McGizmo's numbers are from methods and instruments calibrated the same way, to compare the throw numbers, you really need to compare the square roots for the Lux numbers. So it is about 41 for the T1 and 104 for the Pelican, a significant difference indeed. The lumens number for the Pelican is very approximate ad should be taken with a grain of salt though.

Even the new K2 T4, which has been reported to be noticeably brighter than the older version, still has probably a throw of less than 60. But you can get this light for around $105.

All in all though, they are in differnt leagues, both in price and performance. But if you compare them to certain HID lights, even the Pelican doesn't seem all that mighty. A Magcharger has a Lux reading of 30,000, for a throw number of 173! The UltraStinger has a throw of 148. The MicroFire warrior has a Lux reading of 55,000 :wow: and so a throw of 234! But we are now in a different price category too :laughing:


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like a great design to me. 
Figure the light can be recharged in the squad car so ultra-long runtimes are not required. My brother-in-law is a cop and really likes my LuxV 8AA (2D) Mag so the Pelican 7060 LAPD would be great for him.


----------



## clipse (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm very excited about this. I don't need a small light. I was pretty excited about the Cree dropin I'm getting for my 2C Maglite turn 2x18500. I have a feeling I would like this light MUCH more.


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 6, 2007)

so the new light is essentially a "plastic"(because it is not really plastic) with a LED module and an extra heatsink....


----------



## BrighTor (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you very much for posting the review and pictures. I'm not a technical user or even the end-user that this light is aimed at, but I do enjoy seeing new lights/beamshots/dissections and reading reviews by folks who know a LOT more about them than I do. Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## jsr (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, that's impressive output. Hopefully Pelican will flow down the knowledge they gained from the development of the 7060 to their civilian lights.

What is the relative size of the Li-Ion battery? Is it multiple batteries stacked together?


----------



## slick228 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Don,

Thank you for the extensive preview/review. How does this light compare to the SureFire KX5?


----------



## Lobo (Apr 6, 2007)

Most impressive beamshots! 
I guess the lesson learned is not to judge beam quality from a crappy news footage. 
And thanks for the review, I've been curious about this light. A different and interesting aproach for a duty-light.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 6, 2007)

> Although this light was categorized as obsolete and other things in the other thread, it would be dificult to compare it with a group of its peers at present because there aren't any that I am aware of. The XR-E die is a 2 amp part. I believe the 7060 is driving the LED past 1 amp but I am not concerned in principal about the health of the LED; especially in a flashlight where a few thousand hours is a long time! Assuming a reasonable thermal path from LED to heat sink, the light is not getting hot to any extent worthy of concern, IMHO.


I do think that driving the LED does have a downside -- that's shortened battery life. They probably had to cut the battery life in half just to gain the last ~25-30% of the lumen output.



> I think based on what the light does, for 98% of a officer's nightly use, the 1.5 hours should be more than enough. The beam looks way to bright to be used for general report writing that could use up its battery before the light was needed for more of a tactical application.


The fact that the light has this relatively short runtime is probably the biggest downside. Another alternative would have been to use something larger than an 18650 (that's likely what's inside their proprietary battery, based on the 3.7V 2200mAh spec) -- in a light this big IMHO they could have done so, especially if they were planning to drive it so hard. 

As for people claiming the light was obsolete, I think a lot of people were assuming tha the reported 130lm was maximum lumens at the LED, not minmum lumens out the front -- depending on which way Pelican wanted to report it, that can make about a 2 to 1 difference. This, and the fact they mentioned a 1W LED led many to suspect they were using an older-generation emitter.


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 6, 2007)

In terms of useful runtime as well as relatively non-dimming runtime the 7060 trumps standard carry lights like the P-M9 and Stinger. A twin caddy charger (like the Stinger's) would have been nice for simultaneous charging of the light and second battery.

I thought that when a LED is "pushed" hard there is deterioration over time even if it is amply heat-sinked, but apparently I was wrong.

It will be interesting to get LEOs' hands-on reports of the 7060's performance for combined duty/tactical applications.

Brightnorm


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 6, 2007)

Don,

Great review!

I would say with output like this it is possible that Pelican could of received some of the Q2, or even some of the Q3 XR-E LEDs. This would certainly take some of heat issues out of the equation if only powered at 1 amp.

Were you able to measure the width and depth of the 7060 reflector?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 6, 2007)

Nitroz said:


> Don,
> 
> Great review!
> 
> ...


I highly doubt they powered the LED higher than one amp -- doing so is above the maximum spec from Cree, which I wouldn't expect a major company that expects to warantee these lights indefinitely to do under any circumstances. It is very possible that they are higher-binned Crees, though.


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I just got off the phone with Pelican Customer Service and was told the light won't be available for general public until about June. Thought everybody might want to know.


----------



## SQ40 (Apr 9, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> This light is appealing to me. I like the toughness, brightness and internal charging li-ion power. It's the new Magcharger!


 
+1, I don't think the $140 they are selling for is unreasonable in the least either.


----------



## SQ40 (Apr 9, 2007)

depusm12 said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Pelican Customer Service and was told the light won't be available for general public until about June. Thought everybody might want to know.


 
That one place has them on Pre-Order for the $140.. Not too shabby, with a June Delivery date.. thats only 60-90 Days..


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 9, 2007)

Who's taking pre-orders?

:huh2:


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 9, 2007)

Never mind, spotted a couple of places...


----------



## JAS (Apr 9, 2007)

When I returned home from work this afternoon I was looking through the April 2007 issue of Police magazine and I noticed the Pelican advertisement on pages 61 and 63. Page 61 shows the back of a person in a shadow. Below it is the caption:

A. Evidence Disposal

B. Waving Jogger

C. Litter Bug



Page 63 shows the person lit up pretty well. The caption below it has:

"The New 7060 LED" (a photo of the light) and "You'll see." 

It actually is kind of a creative ad.



Jim N0JS


----------



## JAS (Apr 12, 2007)

Hopefully this hasn't been discussed yet. As I was looking for the Pelican website, I was trying to determine if any of the rechargeable Pelicanlights use a common charger unit. It looks like the 7060 uses a 7070 Desk/Dash Charger Base Unit. I suspect that the charger unit for the 7060 is designed for a lithium-ion battery. Are there any other Pelican lights using a rechargeable lithium-ion battery? Are any of the other rechargeable Pelican lights, presumably Nicad, using a common charger unit, or is each charger unit unique to each light?


----------



## CM (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice review. I think I'm gonna get one to play with


----------



## JimmyME (May 3, 2007)

$108.98 here: http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/pelican-7060-c-31_32_33_1981.html?gclid=CIKT8Y2S84sCFQkjWAodpH8Zag


----------



## 276 (May 11, 2007)

JimmyME said:


> $108.98 here: http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/pelican-7060-c-31_32_33_1981.html?gclid=CIKT8Y2S84sCFQkjWAodpH8Zag



is that the price for just the light without the charger or the whole thing?


----------



## Tuna (May 11, 2007)

Battery Station has the whole package (light and charger) for $99 preorder special through May...I'm very tempted. 


http://www.batterystation.com/7060LAPD.htm


----------



## 276 (May 11, 2007)

tempting indeed, got to check wallet first


----------



## Russianesq (May 11, 2007)

as fire as pricing from batterystation.com, read this thread http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163843


----------



## Daekar (May 11, 2007)

So what are the chances of seeing an output vs runtime chart for this puppy? I have a police officer and a marine who are both in need of a good light. I would just go ahead and buy them the Lumapower MRV but it's got that daggone shiny piece which just won't do for a duty light. This seems the best alternative, but I'd like to see if the discharge curve is reasonable. 

Also... that batterystation link... are they selling the official charger that comes with the light? Because it says "wall charger" - a wall charger is what I'd want for these guys, but I would've expected a 12v for the PD cruiser...

You know it's funny, I was definitely (in my head) one of the naysayers when I heard about this light being developed... you know, the typical feeling about government projects: "Oh Good Lord, they've gone and spent a lot of money developing a 'special' light when there are plenty of good ones out there... and doubtless it will be expensive, overengineered and impossible to use with features and specs that get in the way or disappoint"... but if the beamshots here are any indicator the production light's capabilities, then I must say that I was out of line and mistaken. Hopefully time and experience won't lead me to rescind that admission!


----------



## McGizmo (May 11, 2007)

Daekar,

I think a runtime evaluation is a good idea but I also feel it should be made on a production sample and not a beta unit. To the best of my knowledge, the driver is a buck/boost converter so output should be relatively constant with some initial drop as the LED heats up. As to the length of run time, that will depend on drive current level, efficiency of driver, capacity of battery and level of discharge when the system shuts down and of course the Vf of the particular LED. I also assume that the runtime will be effected by the ambient temp as well as battery temp during the runtime.

Any test should be qualified with a YMMV stipulation me thinks.


----------



## LowBat (May 11, 2007)

Daekar said:


> You know it's funny, I was definitely (in my head) one of the naysayers when I heard about this light being developed... you know, the typical feeling about government projects: "Oh Good Lord, they've gone and spent a lot of money developing a 'special' light when there are plenty of good ones out there... and doubtless it will be expensive, overengineered and impossible to use with features and specs that get in the way or disappoint"... but if the beamshots here are any indicator the production light's capabilities, then I must say that I was out of line and mistaken. Hopefully time and experience won't lead me to rescind that admission!


When I first saw this announced I initially criticized it for being too expensive, too big, and probably last years technology. Now that I know its Cree based and only $99 on pre-order, I went ahead and ordered one. The size looks good for putting under your arm during field use, but how well it carries on a duty belt has yet to be determined.


----------



## JAS (May 11, 2007)

I just placed my order this morning. It looks like The Battery Station 
http://www.batterystation.com/7060LAPD.htm is now showing a price of $129.


----------



## Optic Nerve (May 11, 2007)

Jas go to the special cpf page. It is $99 there.
http://www.batterystation.com/cpf5.htm
scroll down the page till you see the flashlight


----------



## chicagoradiospy (May 13, 2007)

Here's some more info with a short video clip

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/la-me-flashlight30mar30,1,6732160.story


----------



## cop23 (Sep 13, 2007)

anybody are aware of tailcap switch problems ? Great light very powerfull, I received my 2 7060 yesterday but one of her Ill have to return it to Edmonton as the tailcap switch ended working and the front switch is only a push-on now and doesnt click to stay on.


----------



## JAS (Sep 13, 2007)

*Pelican 7060 LAPD*

From that post:

"Cop23, I am glad you like your light. I had a glitch with my front switch that was taken care of when I untwisted the tailcap and took out the battery and took off the front end (heat sink area) then put everything back together again. If that does not instantly solve the problem, I would ask whoever you bought it from to send you out a replacement. Mine has worked great since my initial glitch. Hope yours does too."

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171498&page=2


----------



## heztai (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I have a question....it says this light has momentary...what does that mean? Is it like strobe or something similar? Thanks!


----------



## maxilux (Oct 7, 2007)

heztai said:


> Hi, I have a question....it says this light has momentary...what does that mean? Is it like strobe or something similar? Thanks!



No, it means, that it has a "klicky" switch with momentary function, finger on the switch = light on, finger from the switch = light off.


----------



## heztai (Oct 11, 2007)

I just got my light...not as good as I thought...there isnt much spill...and not as bright as expected...

maybe I am just picky


----------



## guam9092 (Oct 11, 2007)

heztai said:


> I just got my light...not as good as I thought...there isnt much spill...and not as bright as expected...
> 
> maybe I am just picky





Somebody said it might not be for everyone. It depends on what they want. For me the 7060 is bright enough for me and I'm not too concerned about the spill.


----------



## Howecollc (May 22, 2009)

I want my...........I want my...M...C...B

MagChargerBack


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (May 22, 2009)

Is that a play on Toyota's MPG commercials? I hate that slogan


----------



## Howecollc (May 23, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the Toyota ad; no commercials on HBO. I was referencing Dire Straits. Brothers In Arms was the first CD I ever bought.


----------



## tbhracing (Nov 3, 2009)

So...All of the people who now have a 7060, how do you like it?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 4, 2009)

The 7060 was one of the first high-end lights I purchased and I still love it!

Feels good in my hand/lightweight/and throws over 100yds with ease(closer to 200yds.).

Not to mention it has a sideswitch,which I absolutely love on a flashlight.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 11, 2009)

tbhracing said:


> So...All of the people who now have a 7060, how do you like it?



I love it. I've had mine for about a year now and many other lights have come and gone. In fact, the only light I've had longer is my first "high end" light that I ever bought - a Fenix P1.:naughty:


----------

